# Opinion on yellow beetle, gay or not gay



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

Hello all,

Recently broke up with girlfriend and have a dilemma ...
Bought her beetle while we were together...
Now that we broke up , she doesn't want beetle anymore.
I am torn between keeping (yellow) beetle or keeping passat wagon.
I like the beetle problem is friends say it looks more like a girls car.
I know this is beetle forum and opinion might be biased, but,
What do you guys think........ ????



















or


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

:banghead::banghead: Terrible question to ask. 

Form your own opinion. And if you are worried about others think of you driving a yellow Beetle, then maybe you shouldn't drive one :screwy:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

If the Passat is a 1.8T with a manual, I would keep that hands down........V6 and/or auto..........not a chance

Nothing wrong with a bug, although yellow is a little more feminine than other colors......


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

passat is a v6 4motion


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

lol....semi-redeeming, but still not a choice I would ever buy. A 1.8T bug can be pretty quick with a stage 1....best part is nobody ever expects it....catches 'em with their pants down every time.

But then, I'm biased....


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

don't get me wrong, beetle is a great drive ....
especially w/ few mods.

my issue is just the yellow.
btw, where can you get that side stripe u have on your car ?


----------



## ccc1971 (Jun 9, 2012)

Not gay; just black out some of the yellow and maybe chrome or black out the wheels. A Turbo S kit would be sweet.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

cyberob said:


> my issue is just the yellow.


As I said before, if you are that worried about the color, then you shouldn't be driving the car. Why worry about what other people think? My husband used to drive my bright blue Beetle all the time. No worries at all about what other people thought. He actually loved that car in fact. 

Stop worrying and just drive. Or, worry and sell the car. And stop thinking that people will think its "gay" :banghead:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

cyberob said:


> btw, where can you get that side stripe u have on your car ?


It's actually a "turbonium" side stripe kit I bought from ECS Tuning (they're on clearance)
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Search/Clearance/ES473961/

I put the stripe on and left out the "turbonium" emblem....I went to my local sign shop and got some black vinyl that matched the stripe as close as possible. I hand cut a German Iron cross emblem and meshed it with the stripe....fit in perfectly









Oh Yeah.....and as rockerchick mentioned....why worry about what other people think? 
If you enjoy driving it...drive it...haters are always gonna hate:beer:


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

ccc1971 said:


> Not gay; just black out some of the yellow and maybe chrome or black out the wheels. A Turbo S kit would be sweet.


would like to do a turbo s kit,
also have some porsche turbo twists,
and was thinking of the black stripes and maybe even blacking out the roof.


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

GAY.....FO SHOW :thumbup:.......................NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT :laugh:


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

Lower it. That's always a winner. And change the wheels. 

Who says guys can't drive a yellow beetle?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Rockerchick said:


> As I said before, if you are that worried about the color, then you shouldn't be driving the car. Why worry about what other people think? My husband used to drive my bright blue Beetle all the time. No worries at all about what other people thought. He actually loved that car in fact.
> 
> Stop worrying and just drive. Or, worry and sell the car. And stop thinking that people will think its "gay" :banghead:


 I agree with Rockerchick. Moreover, yellow NBs tend to look newer longer than many other colors because scratches and dings don't stand out as much.


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbup: 


all good points


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Do what makes you happy. 

If my NB was yellaa, I would do this to it...


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

Funny, I'm in a similar boat. Bought my wife a Fiat and they didn't want to take her Beetle in on trade so we've still got it. I fixed most of the issues with it and over the past week my Mustang won't start so I'm driving the Beetle instead. Now I'm thinking rather than selling the Beetle, just keep it as my daily. I like that it's a color concept but it's a LOT of yellow. Maybe if I dump the suspension and add some more aggressive wheels I can live with it a little more but it's still fairly emasculating. It does get better gas mileage than my V8, though, so that's nice.


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

i went from my H2 to a beige bug cab just because gas was killing me!:banghead: 

everybody makes fun of me and say its a girls car .... I just dont give a ****... its fun and cheap and feels great on the twisties since my neuspeed springs. 

it soo much fun i just got a second one... 

dont care what other people think, just have fun:thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Just drive the car and you will enjoy it; then you will forget about it and have fun. When its your daily driver; you won't worry about it and you will get used to driving a new beetle..  Yeah, VW's are different, unique but thats not necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

Yep, I don't mind driving my wife's old Yellow Beetle, Willy. The 1.8T gets way better gas mileage than my 4.6L V8 in my Mustang and driving the slushbox sure is nice in rush hour traffic. After 20 years of driving manuals, this is the first automatic I've had. With over 100K on it, though, I'm fixing to rebuild the suspension, gives me a reason to throw on some coilovers, hehe.


----------

